# GearBox Guru Needed HELP !!!!



## MrBill (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi: I am trying to locate a gearbox. NWSL's current offering does not match up to what I need. I have been told it is an old KEMTRON gearbox, but I can't find one like it either on line anywhere or on EBay. I just found out that it may have been a Lindsay HO gearbox from late 50's or 60's It is die cast grey smooth metal not brass. It may have been out of a large scale Slot Car made by Kemtron but I am not sure. It is used in an old S Scale drive previously manufactured by Cascade Hobby from Renton WA. It is a 72 wormgear on the driveshaft to a 15 tooth gear on the wheelset so ratio is 1:15 Please help if you know....
OhNo MrBill


----------

